# DTSHD Encoder suite?



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

I have this installed. I installed this thinking it would improve my home theater but it seems its for something else. Anyone know if I can use this with my players to improve quality?


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

https://www.gizdev.com/install-dolby-home-theater-v4-windows-7-8-10/#disqus_thread

Try dolby home Theater


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

Looks pretty good. 

Should I get rid of the heavy price* DTSHD Encoder suite?
*


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What exactly are you trying to accomplish?

The DTS Encoder Suite is for mastering audio for use on Blu-Ray. Mastering = creation

Sounds like you are wanting playback options.

And as you mention "home theater", then any Receiver/AVR should already have the ability to playback stereo audio as surround.


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

Yea I wanted playback options.

Though you said that home theaters do have that option which I do agree with. I did noticed when I switched several of the settings on my player in my pc it changed my of the features on my home theater regardless of its settings. So I had thought this would enchance its quality sound since players tend to have similar output qualities.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The Receiver/AVR ability to process audio varies by the source.

For example: if the PC output is stereo, then the AVR should have the ability to play that signal as stereo, or process it into surround audio (or any other processing features of the AVR). But if you output 5.1 audio from the PC, then the AVR will mostly likely simply pass the 5.1 straight to the speakers.

Quality of the audio is dependant upon the source. Processing, either by the PC or by the AVR will not increase the quality.

So again, this all boils down to what exactly you are trying to accomplish.


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

The processing in my home theater varies depending on the configuration on my pc. I vary it to the best sounding specs. What I'm trying to accomplish is having the best audio quality I can get. To be more specific I use MPC with FFdshow configurations to try to get the best quality possible. My pc mixer is dfx.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

In which case, the PC nor the AVR should have any effect.

Quality is dependant upon the source. For example, a movie with a DTS-HD soundtrack will sound better than a movie with only a DD5.1 soundtrack which will sound better than a movie with a stereo soundtrack.

The PC nor the AVR can make the movie with the stereo soundtrack sound as good as the DD5.1 nor the DTS-HD.

Video quality wise, the media player configuration can have some affect. For audio, you are simply looking for the most efficient way of getting audio to the AVR and then letting the AVR perform any additional processing (ie: stereo into 5.1). As it's digital anyway, and most AVR connections now are HDMI (digital), you don't want the PC to even touch the audio track, simply read it and pass it along. And if it's already in a 5.1 format, it can't be altered anyway. You can't increase the quality. If anything, additional processing will hurt the quality and/or induce latency.

Assuming a quality source (ie: true 5.1 audio in standard or HD), then any improvements are going to come from properly configuring the AVR for the room and most importantly, the speakers. Not long ago, the rule of thumb for home audio was that the speakers should account for 2/3's of the budget. Most people however, grab a sound bar, HTiB, or spend $500 on an AVR and then get a $100 box of speakers and call it a day. In my experience, most people don't care and/or can't tell the difference. But if your quest is to improve the audio experience, ensure the AVR is properly configured and consider upgrading the speakers. Find a local stereo shop that carries brand name hardware (typically not any of the B&M stores) and listen to what is available. Unless you've already got $1000's of dollars in speakers (in which case you already know what I'm talking about), you will be amazed. Fair warning, once you've heard good speakers, it's makes going back home painful to your ears.


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

Have you seen ffdshow?

Regardless of whatever Im using as output or source. I can improve or decline the audio. The same thing for video. Filters that it has makes it sound better in a lot of ways. It even has options to modify the bass greatly and what sounds good to you might not sound good to me by experience. Most people dont like my ears and I dont like theirs. Which comes to logic that you can improve or modify sound. Yes I agree source of quality is important but it isnt the only thing. Filters modify speaker configurations, bit rates, hq, equalizer, deband, the whole bit. Because of this I like to try new softwares to see to check out differences that is the only way to know different qualities and discover new softwares.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes, but unless your source is garbage, it's not recommened to be using filters on audio. The player should simply pass it (ie: bitstream) it to the AVR.

Altering the audio with filters (filters, by definition are removing content) or processing, isn't making the audio quality better, it is simply changing how it sounds. Two different things. 

All of the media players I've used have the ability to process the audio. The main point of which is to be able to configure the output to match your hardware. For example, someone with only stereo speakers needs to ensure that all audio is output in stereo regardless of source.

And yes, I've heard of ffdshow and I don't use it. I use MPC-HC with MadVR ( Advanced MPC-HC Setup Guide - AVS Forum | Home Theater Discussions And Reviews ). And as I've been explaining above, audio is passed untouched to the AVR.

In any case, we are talking apples and oranges and you are intent on playing around instead of simply configuring and enjoying it. And there is nothing wrong with that. Many people get enjoyment out of endless tinkering and tweaking. 

I have nothing else to offer you. Good luck.


----------

